# favourite skincare brand?



## Morgana (Mar 8, 2005)

I am looking to get a few products that I can use in a daily basis to care of my skin, but of course I fear every time I go to a shop and ask this they just try to convince me to buy a lot of expensive stuff that does nothing to me.

then I look on ebay and everybody promises things that dont work like acne treatments and so on and seem a bit of a joke

taking in mind the incompatibilities that could be using different brands for a daily care I am asking you what is your fav brand and what you use for your skin to keep it perfect?

is there any musthaves you have found and are extremelly happy with?


----------



## Onederland (Mar 8, 2005)

DDF or Kiehls.

DDF has a great acne foam cleanser, i use it everday, and i NEVER get breakouts, EVER, well unless im super stressed, but that doesnt happen until finals week. Either way, i dont have acne. But to keep anything at bay, i use that.

DDF also has the Pink Grapefruit Cleanser which i use at Night, its pink foam, that smells like Grapefruit and highly gentle and energizing.

Kiehls is relatively cheap compared to others. But i prefer their moiturizers and toners. Their toners are really nice and giv eyou that fresh tingly feeling, and the moisturizers are soo smooth and dewy. Their fae masks and scrubs also leave you glowing...try the Papaya and Pineapple Scrub, if your into that.


----------



## Morgana (Mar 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Onederland* 
_DDF or Kiehls.

DDF has a great acne foam cleanser, i use it everday, and i NEVER get breakouts, EVER, well unless im super stressed, but that doesnt happen until finals week. Either way, i dont have acne. But to keep anything at bay, i use that.

DDF also has the Pink Grapefruit Cleanser which i use at Night, its pink foam, that smells like Grapefruit and highly gentle and energizing.

Kiehls is relatively cheap compared to others. But i prefer their moiturizers and toners. Their toners are really nice and giv eyou that fresh tingly feeling, and the moisturizers are soo smooth and dewy. Their fae masks and scrubs also leave you glowing...try the Papaya and Pineapple Scrub, if your into that._

 
Are DDF and Kiehls regular brands? I have never heard of them  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am based in the UK, it might be worth a look on the net though! is DDF the initials of something? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks a lot for the recommendations, off to google now hehe


----------



## jasper17 (Mar 8, 2005)

Murad and Kiehl's.  I have psychotic skin and I started using Murad Refreshing cleanser with Kiehl's oil free moisturizer and this is the first time in my almost 30 years where I'm not greasy and breaking out all over the place.


----------



## Morgana (Mar 8, 2005)

Murad you say? lets see if this one is  in the UK too


----------



## thenumberdevil (Mar 9, 2005)

origins! spot remover=acne is gone, their masks are good, and i love the checks and balances (for combo skin) cleanser.


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 9, 2005)

i second that thenumbedevil.. origins is GREAT! i use the checks &balances foaming wash for my face, spot remover when i break out, the charcoal clay mask once a week.. their night a mins moisturizer for face and eyes at night.. i also use clinique's clarifying lotion #2 and the moisture in control during the day as i also have combo skin.. i find both brands work very well together =)


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 9, 2005)

I just use the ol' reglular dial soap in liqiod kind. Works great for me! lol OH and i've been taking one Vit. E pill and that seems to help a lot too!


----------



## Morgana (Mar 9, 2005)

thanks a lot for the recommendations, I am checking them all to see if there is anything easy to get here.

Its interesting about the Vit E, who recommended it to you? and what does it do? thanks a lot again


----------



## jamiemeng (Mar 9, 2005)

i use liquid neutorgena cleanser on my face to make my skin feel better. Thanks


----------



## singinmys0ng (Mar 10, 2005)

well my mom recomended it to me because  she used to take  them a lot as well when her skin broke out..I think it has someting to do with the vit. in your skin..i think because we tend to break out because we dont have enough vit. e to fight off all the yucky bacteria ..but only take one pill because if you take way too much vit. e then it clears out ur blood line or something like that lol..but i dont even get the expensive kind..i use Kroger brand haha


----------



## panties (Mar 17, 2005)

DDF is a skincare line if you have some serious acne or wrinkle problem. I've spent a lot on money on DDF *Doctors Dermatologic Formula* and it's done nothing but make my face look worse. The only thing that's worth from their line is their sulfur mask. 

I stick to eucerin and aquaphor (drugstore brands) and it doesn't hurt my face...i heard kiehl's is good...i have yet to try it.

*edit: i still use aquaphor when my skin is super dry, but as for my regular skinline i use LUSH's shangri la as my everyday cream, LUSH's angels on bare skin & aqua marina, and their eau roma water toner =)*


----------



## Janice (Mar 17, 2005)

Paulas Choice

www.paulaschoice.com


----------



## medvssa (Mar 21, 2005)

I stick to Clarins, bit expensive, but works for me (dry skin)

The products I use:

Instant eye-makeup remover 

 One step gentle exfoliating cleanser 

Moisture quenching Hydra-care lotion 

Thirst quenching Hydra-care mask


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 22, 2005)

Dermalogica!!!!!

or Biotherm


----------



## Morgana (Mar 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Turbokittykat* 
_Dermalogica!!!!!

or Biotherm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
wich products in concrete make the difference?


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 23, 2005)

Most of my skincare is based on Dermalogica products because my skin is too sensitive to use most other brands. I have dry skin, prone to blocked pores on my nose, so my experiences may not be the case for everyone.

I use (and love):

Dermalogica
- Ultra Calming Cleanser (daily)
- Daily Microfoliant (daily - good for preventing blocked pores))
- Gentle Soothing Booster (when needed)
- Barrier Repair (daily)
- Intensive Moisture Balance (daily)
- Intensive Moisture Masque (as a mask, weekly)

I used to use Dermalogica's Soothing Eye Makeup Remover too, but I have a habit of getting eye makeup removal creams in my eyes, (which they don't like), so now I stick to using Olay wipes.

Biotherm
- Biosensitive for Dry Skin Soothing Protecting Nurturing Moisturiser (whenever my skin feels like it needs it)

I should stress I frequently forget about my skincare routine, so the frequencies represent the ideal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also love LUSH skincare.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 23, 2005)

Incidentally, Dermalogica sell themselves as a line good for sensitive skin, so they are really good about giving out samples to try before you buy. Have a look at the Dermalogica UK website and see if you have a salon or therapist who uses Dermalogica in your area. If so, call them up and go along for a consultation and ask for samples.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Mar 23, 2005)

Link:
http://www.dermalogica.co.uk

There are a few places selling it online in the UK, but I strongly recommend a consultation first.

It's also often possible to find Dermalogica for good prices on eBay. Especially if you have it sent over from the US.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *singinmys0ng* 
_I just use the ol' reglular dial soap in liqiod kind. Works great for me!_

 
OMG!! That just made me cringe!!

Do you know how bad that is for your skin? It strips away all of your natural oils w/o giving anything back. You're aging your skin on a daily basis.

Please, please, please get yourself a regular cleanser! If you don't want to spend too much $$$, Cetaphil is great.


----------



## PnkCosmo (Mar 24, 2005)

I'm totally in love with Korres & Caudalie skincare!! Just about everything from either line is great. It really depends on what your skin type is, as to what kind of products you'll need.

I have classic combination skin that is prone to getting clogged pores. 

These are the products that I'm using right now:

Korres

Evening Primrose Eye Cream: Helps w/fine lines & wrinkles. It also has an spf 6.

Sugar Crystal Cream Multivitamin Skin Shield: I put this on before my moisturizer. 

Wild Rose 24-Hour Moisturizer SPF 6: Great for my combo skin! Keeps my skin hydrated for 24hrs w/o feeling greasy.

Milk Protiens 3 in 1 Cleansing Emulsion: It's a 3-in-1 cleansing, toning, and eye make-up removing emulsion. Love it!!

To exfoliate, I'm using:

CITY Face Skin Refinisher- OMG!! I love this stuff!!! I'm making a new thread about it.

When I get a blemish, I use DDF's 5% Benzoyl Peroxide Gel with Tea Tree Oil. The combination of BP & Tea tree kill the bacteria in blemishes.

At night, I'll layer DDF's Sulfur Therapeutic Mask over the BP gel. The sulfur mask helps to shrink any existing blemishes. I also use the Sulfur mask about 1-2x per week to keep blemishes at bay. I put a thin layer of it on after I get out of the shower, so my pores are open, and the mask can penetrate better.

Anyway, this is what has been keeping my skin happy!! I've also used a lot of Caudalie's skincare. Anything from that line is also great!


----------



## fiejenn1 (Mar 26, 2005)

my fave cleanser right now is from Dancing Ducks Organics...its rhassoul and goats milk soap. its awesome! and cheap

i also like:

Origins
Kerstin Florian International
Yonka
Skinceuticals
and Green Cream


----------



## user2 (Mar 29, 2005)

1.) Vichy Detox Washing Gel
2.) Clinique Clarifying Lotion 2
3.) MAC Moisture/Feed Skin
*done*


----------



## nphernetton (Mar 29, 2005)

Being someone who was kicked out when I turned 18, and goes to school full time, I dont have a lot of extra money to spend, so I try to find what works and wont break the budget...My favorite cleansing regiment is called AcneFree.  Its one of those 3-step things, similar to the ProactivSolution that they advertise on TV (but a lot cheaper!).  Uses benzoyl peroxide instead of salicyc(sp?) acid.  I have terrible acne and this stuff cleared me up in a week and I havent broken out since I've started using it.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 29, 2005)

I have slightly sensitive skin, which is usually normal to dry though it once used to be combination. It does get back to its combo roots in hotter weather.

A few products I have tried and adore:

Dermalogica special cleansing gel (not for everyday though), and daily microfoliant (one-three times a week). Still looking for a gentler everyday cleanser. I do also use Philosophy Purity which is not as strong as Dermalogica though I don't find it cleans well enough.

Lush Angels On Bare Skin is a great cleanser and exfoliant for non-makeup days, I buy a tub every so often to give my skin some gentle treatment. For which it seems glad!

The cleanser I use for everyday because they gave me so many sample sachets is Aesop's purifying cream cleanser, which I would repurchase except that the scent really makes me want to gag.

Night moisturiser - Aesop primrose cream, and I loved Korres' Sugar crystal cream. Paula's Choice completely emollient moisturiser is also fab. I se the Aesop one at the moment because I find it very healing for my skin.

Lush Cupcake mask when skin looking dull and feeling like it needs declogging. At present using ModelCo's heat caps mask - a 1 min mask!
I do occasionally use Paula's Choice 8% AHA for blackheads and scars but  it does its work in a harsh manner - found it does induce pimples...

I don't recommend Kiehl's at all, but this is because I have been violently allergic to all the samples of their skin products I've tried. Poo. Neutrogena I have also found way too harsh for my skin.

Also, I get very occasional pimples and whiteheads. Less so in the last year.


----------



## Morgana (Apr 2, 2005)

I just purchased online after doing a consultation online this:
Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel 
Dermalogica Multi-Active Toner 
Dermalogica Active Moist (Moisturiser) 

now hopefully these would stay and be good


----------



## banana (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't use products from one particular line because I have yet to find one that meets all my skincare needs and is affordable.  This is what I use:

spectro-gel cleanser
olay complete for combo/oily skin (day)
cetaphil lotion (night)
aveeno clear complexion mask

I exfoliate in the shower with a clean washcloth.


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 7, 2005)

I only use Lush products on my skin (I work for them...) and it has never looked better (and that isn't a sales pitch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).

I use Ultrabland to remove my make-up as it is super gentle but removes everything (even waterproof mascara), Ocean Salt facial scrub, Mask of magnaminty for when I'm feeling in need, Tea tree toner for my oily t-zone, Gorgeous moisturiser (not availible anywhere but the UK so far) and Skin's Shangri La moisturiser for night time.

I loce how I can read through the list of ingredients and know what they all are, most of them I can go and buy from Sainsbury's


----------



## clairewear (Apr 11, 2005)

I used Chanel Age Delay moistureizer & eye; my skin just glowed.  

I recently tried Sonya Dakar and like the results.  They have a trial size you can buy (very generous portions of each product, which should last awhile, if you use sparingly, as recommended) for around $30 for the kit.


----------



## Bianca (Apr 11, 2005)

My favourite brand is Biotherm!


----------



## mrskloo (Apr 16, 2005)

I've been using Dior... but I'm looking for something else. I tried the MAC Green Gel thing and after the second time trying it, my face started peeling but I do like the Scrub Mask. For the price, I don't think Dior is worth it IMO.


----------



## amazonna (Apr 17, 2005)

My favorite brand is Shu. I really love their cleansing oil.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 20, 2005)

For me, Philosophy hands down.  My skin is sensitive and I've used the spectrum of their products without a single reaction.


----------



## Cedar (Apr 22, 2005)

I've resigned myself to the fact that I'm going to have bad skin for the rest of my life, but in the meantime I like Lush, Philosophy, Mario Badescu, and Kiehl's.  Mario Badescu products are surprisingly inexpensive; at least their cleansers are.


----------



## notevenjail (Apr 24, 2005)

I use a mish-mash of MAC, Chanel, Serious Skincare, Neutrogena, Phytomer, and the Body Shop which seem to be working excellently. Really I think it comes to trial and error - some things are fab for one person and horrible for another (just don't be afraid to return things that don't work.)


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 24, 2005)

biotherm...


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

My fave brand is Biotherm. I've been using that brand since 5 (or 6?) years (I'm 19 years old!). 

I'm really in love with:

- Source Therapie
- Aquasource
- Hydra Deto2x Eyes


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 3, 2005)

*Fav Skin Care Line*

What is everyones favorite skin care line? I'm talking more than one product...which line, in your experience, has the best array of products? I haven't been able to find one yet, and I'm still looking so I'd love to hear your opinions on this!


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 3, 2005)

Philosophy I love their purity made simple its all i need for skincare along with their microdermabrasion kit.  Worth the $$$$


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 4, 2005)

For me it'd be a toss-up between Korres and Aesop. Expensive, but really nice. I use a couple of products from Dermalogica and that has a massive range of products - the ones that stands out for me are 

Special cleansing gel
Daily microfoliant

Aesop is a bit harder to come by in Nth America but Korres is available on Sephora online. I used to get a friend to send it to me from Greece, but I'm really glad it's available here now too!


----------



## Whitney Costner (Nov 4, 2005)

As I've said before, philosophy is all I use. I've loved everything I've ever tried of theirs...and I've picked out several select ones for my regimen.

purity made simple cleanser
hope in a jar moisterizer
on a clear day h202 acne cream







- Whitney


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Nov 4, 2005)

Biotherm, very expensive in the UK (like everything else) but it the only range that keeps my skin clear.


----------



## turtle_pixie_ (Nov 4, 2005)

Personally I love Lancome and RMK, both are great!


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 4, 2005)

Mary Kay and Cetaphil


----------



## Miss_Behave (Nov 4, 2005)

Erno Laszlo all the way baby


----------



## sunwater83 (Nov 5, 2005)

I'm a skincare ho, but right now it's been a lot of DDF.  I've been using:

Foaming Blemish Cleanser
Sensitive Skin Cleanser
Brightening Cleanser
Oil-Free Moisturizing Dew
Glycolic Tonic 10% - this stuff is amazing!  Has totally cleared my skin up!!!!!

I also use a little bit of Nuxe, Estee Lauder (Idealist), and Philosophy.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 6, 2005)

Merged an ancient thread on same thing, only just caught it then. Sorry about that.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 6, 2005)

I must be weird, because I really like Clinique's skin care line.  Everything I've used from them always works well for me (even the dreaded Clarifying Lotion!).  I've tried other brands many times, but I keep going back to them.  That said, I have very stubborn skin, and if you've seen it in the FOTD forum you're probably thinking "Honey, if you think that's working well for you, I'll sell you the Golden Gate Bridge!"  But, seriously, that's the best my skin can be after many years of fighting it, and I'm okay with that.


----------



## Pei (Nov 6, 2005)

Kiehl's! 

Love their avocado eye cream and it really made my fines line stay away!I'm using the cryste marine now. Their abyssine cream's superb too, jus that it stinks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's a shame that Kiehl's don't do international shipping  It's kinda ex here in Sg.


----------



## Isis (Nov 6, 2005)

What I use is basically all high-end: But I deffinitelly get what all the hype about La Mer is all about now! 


Floriani Cucumber Cleansing Gel ~ It removes every trace of makeup & doesn't leave my skin feeling dry & tight. 


La Mer Refining Facial ~ Light buffing exfoliant 


Creme de La Mer


----------



## Jaim (Nov 7, 2005)

I'm happy with Proactiv, but for moisturizer I use Decléor Harmonie lotion on my face and it's amazing stuff.


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Nov 7, 2005)

i realized i'm a skincare ho!  
i use a dove japanese supermarket cleanser, olay moisturizer, shiseido sunblock in the AM.

in the PM, i use lumene all away eye m/u remover, garnier or neutrogena m/u wipes, the dove cleanser, Queen Helene oatmeal and honey scrub, Alpha Hydrox cream, and sometimes C&C persa gel.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I must be weird, because I really like Clinique's skin care line.  Everything I've used from them always works well for me (even the dreaded Clarifying Lotion!).  I've tried other brands many times, but I keep going back to them.  That said, I have very stubborn skin, and if you've seen it in the FOTD forum you're probably thinking "Honey, if you think that's working well for you, I'll sell you the Golden Gate Bridge!"  But, seriously, that's the best my skin can be after many years of fighting it, and I'm okay with that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i second this- i love clinique skincare! it's fantastic on my skin!!


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

i've been on a shiseido pureness line regimen for the past 2-3 months and my skin looks wonderful.  i use the deep foaming cleanser (in the tube) and the balancing softener.  i noticed that my face has gotten clear enough to skip foundation.

if i have a pimple forming, i spot treat it with DDF's sulfur mask.

if i have dry peely skin, i exfoliate with aveeno's skin brightening daily scrub (which has finer granules in it than st. ives).  it's less abrasive.

if i lack sleep and have puffy eyes, i use fresh's lotus eye gel to calm the puffiness down.

i use jurlique's calendula cream to moisturize my face (absolutely wonderful for acne prone/sensitive skin!).  it's my HG moisturizer.


----------



## Laverne (Nov 13, 2005)

I've used the Shiseido Pureness line for 2,5 years, but it was way too harsh on my skin, so a few months ago I switched to the Biotherm line for combination skin and I love it!


----------



## angelstar (Nov 13, 2005)

my absolute favourite is gatineau - most of my skincare products come from them and i think i've been using their stuff exclusively for the last 2 years.


----------



## ShoesSunSand (Nov 28, 2005)

i love shu's toner (moisture recovery nanowater) it makes my skin SO soft!


----------



## nyrak (Dec 9, 2005)

I have had really good results with RoC's Ox Correxion line.  The day and night cream has definitely sorted out my pigmentation and lessened the look of a wrinkle between my brows.  The eye cream has definitely reduced fine lines and is really good for putting under makeup.  Also like their micro-derm product.  It's a pretty inexpensive range.


----------



## JunkaLunk (Dec 15, 2005)

lancome


----------



## estrella (Dec 18, 2005)

Super high end: La Prairie

Higher end: Aloette

Low end: Queen Helene

Organic: Alba Botanica...contains most of my daily staples.


----------



## MissCreoula (Jan 9, 2006)

My fave skincare regime is:
AM-Dermalogica Skin Prep Scrub
Followed by DDF Cellular Cleanser
BB Vitamin Enriched Moisturizer (also been using a sample of MAC Studio Cream Moisturizer aka Moisture Feed & loved it) Iuse this under eyes as well

PM-Dermalogica Special Cleansing Gel
2x a week Peter Thomas Roth Clarifying Tonic (this is what helped get rid of clogged pores)
BB Vitamin Enriched Moisturizer (on the nights I don't use the toner I use Paula's Choice 2%BHA Lotion)

I have combo skin that is drier in the winter so the above reflects my winter skincare regime!


----------



## Cera (Jan 9, 2006)

I've got acne prone but dehydrated skin. 

Cleanser: Lancome Blanc Expert
Toner: Kose Sekkisei (a Japanese high-end range/brand)
Moisturizer: Dior HydrAction gel
Sunscreen: Kose Sekkisei Day Milk UV SPF25/PA+++
Exfoliator: Lancome Exfoliance Clarte
Mask: Kose Seikisho Mask

I'm also trying out the Lancome Pure Focus Masque and will be switching my toner once I'm done with my current one =)


----------



## naynaykilla (Feb 15, 2006)

wow, All i use is noxemma and good old cocoa butter because i ahve dry skin but i'
m trying purity by philosophy and their moisterizours i heard were very good


----------



## user23 (Feb 17, 2006)

I have a few favorites, as I tend to switch around my skincare every few months.  Otherwise, I start reacting to products.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mario Badescu seaweed cleansing soap, as well as the honey moisturizer 
cetaphil cleanser and moisturizing cream 
clinique 7 day scrub cream 
Sisley flower express gel 
Shiseido uv white cleansing foam and various products from the pureness line 
Origins constant comfort cream


----------



## RavnAnn1702 (Feb 20, 2006)

I love Dermalogica!! I use the Special Cleansing Gel, Daily Microfoliant, Active Moist, and the Refining Mask. I have a couple other masks too: Neutrogena Clear Pore cleanser/mask and Mary Kays purple clay mask. I also use Oxy pads for when I am breaking out.


----------



## cindyrella (Feb 24, 2006)

Lush is really wonderful. I use their Angels on Bare Skin which works as a cleanser and exfoliator. Love their moisterisers too: Skin's Shangri La and Afterlife.


----------



## Luna Selene (Feb 27, 2006)

I use the Clinique three step skincare system as well as their spot healing gel for acne spots. It works well for me.


----------



## Rank_as (Mar 1, 2006)

deleted


----------



## Shawna (Mar 1, 2006)

Lush has become my new skincare obsession.  I have terrible sensitive skin and nothing they make bothers it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have also had good results with biotherm, but some of their stuff has olive oil in it which I am allergic to.


----------



## blondehott (Mar 14, 2006)

My skincare must-haves are first of all eye cream routine.I cant live without Dermalogica total eye care spf15 cream.I love foams&gels for oily skin and use estee lauder's new foam for oily skincare line.ı also have clarins cleansing gel.I use lancome controle tonic.these are my major favorites.ı love TBS body butters for body


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 20, 2006)

I love Kiehl's and Aesop.


----------

